# Kaufberatung: Full HD Laptop zum selber aufrüsten



## PraetorAce (12. September 2015)

*Kaufberatung: Full HD Laptop zum selber aufrüsten*

Hallo Liebe Community,

nachdem ich nun mit dem Dell XPS 13 so lange gezaudert habe, habe ich mir überlegt mal auf der anderen Seite des Preisspektrums nachzuschauen um die Zeit bis Skylake zu überbrücken. Dann möchte ich mir 
ein zukunfts- "sicheres" Gerät kaufen, dass einige Jahre halten soll. Aber bis dahin:

Was ich brauche: 
super wäre ein Monitor Full HD (wenn möglich) Matt, da 1366x768 ab 13" nicht auszuhalten ist
Einen tragbaren Begleiter um in der Uni mitzuschreiben (Ich denke bis 14" ist ok) und um zuhause an meinem 1080p Monitor zu arbeiten (HDMI)
Der Laptop sollte bestenfalls gut verarbeitet sein und nicht billig aussehen.
Super wäre, wenn ich ihn mit dem was ich habe aufrüsten kann.

Was ich habe:
64 bit Windows 10 pro n
2,5" Samsung 850 Pro

Ich bin Student und kann daher ggf. auch von Studentenrabatten profitieren (ca. 20€ rabatt, wie beispielsweise von Lenovo sind kein schlagendes Kaufargument)
Ein RAM Upgrade kann ich selber vornehmen, falls benötigt (Am besten wäre von 4 auf 8 mit einem 4 GB modul)
Preislich wäre es super wenn sich das ganze um die 300-400€ bewegen würde, da es sich wirklich nur um ein Brückengerät handelt
Vielen Dank im Voraus für Tipps und Anregungen,

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
PraetorAce


----------



## Quat (12. September 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Full HD Laptop zum selber aufrüsten*

Schau besser erstmal nach Preisen. Deine Vorstellungen wird es wohl nur gebraucht geben.
Wie bekommst du "nicht billig" und 300-400€ zusammen?
Notebooks mit Display-GrÃ¶ÃŸe ab 13", Display-GrÃ¶ÃŸe bis 14.9", Display-AuflÃ¶sung ab 1920x1080 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## PraetorAce (12. September 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Full HD Laptop zum selber aufrüsten*

natürlich verlange ich keinen Aluminium Unibody o.ä. das teil sollte nur nicht beim anschauen auseinanderklappen. 
genau die sucheinstellung hatte ich auch schon, allerdings kenne ich mich nicht mit chromebooks und tegra aus und habe keine Ahnung ob meine SSD da reinpasst bzw. ob das windos 10 draufgeht.
So convertibles finde ich auch relativ interessant nur ist da wohl in den meisten fällen kein hdmi oder 2,5" laufwerk


----------



## Berliner2011 (12. September 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Full HD Laptop zum selber aufrüsten*

Das ausschlagende Argument bei Lenovo,  es sind die besten Laptops am Markt. Mit Abstand, und das seid Jahren. 
Natürlich nichts für Zocker 


Aber für die Uni und zum Arbeiten gibt es einfach nichts besseres. 
Ich würde sogar einen gebrauchten vorziehen, bevor ich mir für 300€ irgend einen Schrott kaufe.


----------



## flotus1 (12. September 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Full HD Laptop zum selber aufrüsten*

Da muss ich ein bisschen Widersprechen. Lenovo hat noch nie "die besten" Laptops gebaut. Im Gegenteil, abseits der Marke Thinkpad die sie von IBM aufgekauft haben bauen sie eher billige Notebooks die mehr durch den Preis als die Qualität überzeugen.
Für Thinkpads als Arbeitsgeräte sprechen Robustheit, Wartbarkeit, Vielseitigkeit und die größte Community die einem bei Fragen immer weiter helfen kann. So viel zu diesem Exkurs.

Für dich um die Zeit bis zum nächsten neuen Laptptop zu überbrücken wäre ein gebrauchtes T420, X220 oder Ähnliches eine gute Wahl. Unter Anderem weil du ihn nach Gebrauch mit sehr geringem Wertverlust wieder loswirst. Zumindest wenn du ihn bei Ebay von Privat gekauft hast. Auf ein FullHD-Panel musst du da natürlich verzichten wenn du nicht selber basteln möchtest.


----------



## DKK007 (12. September 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Full HD Laptop zum selber aufrüsten*

Bei den Chromebooks soll sich nichtmal die SSD austauschen lassen, anderes System geht auch nicht. 

Oder diesen 15" mit i3: Lenovo Z50-70 schwarz, Core i3-4030U, 4GB RAM, 500GB HDD (59441728) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## PraetorAce (12. September 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Full HD Laptop zum selber aufrüsten*

Prinzipiell habe ich nichts gegen gebraucht nur versagen bei den meisten geräten die Akus. ZUm beispiel habe ich eine X220 gefunden, dass aber nur 1-2h office betrieb ehalten hat.
15" ist leider zu groß für die Uni
Nach langer suche habe ich mich entschieden, dass es doch nicht full HD sein muss. Ist halt doch noch nicht standart.
Habe in einem Outlet folgende Rechner gefunden:
Notebooks - 3 Treffer mit Ihrer Auswahl bis 440,- ?

Das Display der Lenovo's soll aber sehr schlecht sein. Hat da jemand Erfahrung? Kann man den Akku evtl. Aufrüsten?
Das Acer hingegen scheint besser verarbeitet zu sein und hält länger. Aber 100€ mehr für einen schlechteren Prozessor?


----------



## flotus1 (12. September 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Full HD Laptop zum selber aufrüsten*

Wenn dir eine lange Akkulaufzeit vom Kauf ab wichtig ist musst du ja nicht unbedingt bei dem zuschlagen der schon schreibt dass seiner nur noch 1-2 Stunden hält. Es gibt genügend Angebote mit besser erhaltenen oder gleich mehreren Akkus. Und bei Thinkpads lässt sich der Akku ja denkbar einfach wechseln. Akkus sind nunmal Verschleißteile. Das haben zwar manche Hersteller noch nicht verstanden und machen den Akkuwechsel unnötig schwer bis unmöglich.
Das X220 (und so gut wie jedes ernst zu nehmende Business-Notebook) hat jedenfalls einen leicht zu wechselnden externen Akku.

Features wie wechselbare Akkus, erst recht mit mit unterschiedlichen Kapazitäten, suchst du jedenfalls bei Consmer-Notebooks vergeblich. Einer der Gründe für den hohen Wertverlust.


----------



## PraetorAce (14. September 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Full HD Laptop zum selber aufrüsten*

Hm, also ich schwanke jetzt doch zwischen Dem Lenovo M 20-70 und dem Acer Aspire V-3 371 jeweils mit i3 und 1366x768
Das einzige peoblem was ich noch habe ist, dass ich nicht weiß welche HDMI Versionen erbaut sind Da ich einen 4K Monitor habe, wäre es wichtig zu wissen ob hdmi 1.3 oder 1.4 verbaut ist.


----------



## rabe08 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Full HD Laptop zum selber aufrüsten*

Wenn gebraucht, dann vom Händler und direkt einen neuen (3rd-Party-) Akku mitbestellen. Durchaus zu empfehlen sind lapstore.de, luxnote.de. Auch notebooksbilliger.de hat eine Gebrauchtabteilung.

Bei den Edu-Programmen der Hersteller sieht es so aus: je teurer, um so mehr Studenten-Rabbat. Es sind z.B. bei Lenovo bis zu 400€ drin. Aber nicht bei einem 300€-Gerät...


----------



## Cinnayum (14. September 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Full HD Laptop zum selber aufrüsten*

Mit einer i3-xxxxU CPU ein 4K-Display betreiben zu wollen ist schon mutig...
Außerdem liefe das in FHD-Interpolation auch verlustfrei.
Jetzt musst du dich fragen, wieviel "echtes" 4K-Material du zum Abspielen wirklich hast.
In FHD spielt die HDMI-Version keine Rolle.

Bis 400€ bekommst du eh nur Ramsch- und Wegwerfware. Da würde ich kaum Zeit investieren über diese "Mini"anschaffung nachzudenken.
Im Zweifelsfall hilft notebookcheck.com mit dem Test des entsprechenden Modells.

Mehr als passable Akkuleistung und ein einigermaßen helles Display dürftest du kaum verwirklicht finden in der Preisregion.
2,5" SSDs passen in jedes NB. Du müsstest halt die HDD ausbauen und das BS neu installieren  .
Und dir ein Installationsmedium erstellen (optisch oder USB-Stick), da das Image von der HDD ja dann nicht mehr direkt vorhanden ist.

Zusätzliche 2,5"-Einbauplätze haben idR erst NBs mit 15,6" und ohne optisches Lw. 13" Modelle dürften dafür viel zu klein sein.


----------



## PraetorAce (14. September 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Full HD Laptop zum selber aufrüsten*

den Monitor habe ich schon,  4k brauche ich nur im Office betrieb (Open Office, Google) und um Videos zu schauen. Das sollte auch ein mobiler i3 locker hinkriegen, oder?

Betriebssystem auf der SSD neu aufsetzen ist kein Problem. Für große Speichermengen habe ich sowieso eine Externe Platte


----------



## flotus1 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Full HD Laptop zum selber aufrüsten*

Nope, die mobilen Intel-CPUs der vierten Generation schaffen mit der integrierten Grafik kein 4k. Zumindest nicht die in den ULVs verbaute HD 4400.
ARK | Intel® Coreâ„¢ i3-4005U Processor (3M Cache, 1.70 GHz)


----------



## PraetorAce (14. September 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Full HD Laptop zum selber aufrüsten*

pffff, das ist ja ein Blödsinn. Ich dachte wir haben 2015. Dann hole ich mir jetzt etwas zum überbrücken und steige dann auf Skylake um. Da sollen ja viele neue Notebooks type-C mitbringen, da wird das dann schon gehen.
Na gut, also Acer oder Lenovo?


----------



## flotus1 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Full HD Laptop zum selber aufrüsten*

Wir haben natürlich 2015, aber die Intels der vierten Generation sind von 2013


----------



## PraetorAce (14. September 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Full HD Laptop zum selber aufrüsten*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Wir haben natürlich 2015, aber die Intels der vierten Generation sind von 2013



... das war dumm von mir :$


----------



## DKK007 (22. September 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Full HD Laptop zum selber aufrüsten*

Dann eben nen aktuellen Skylake nehmen. Die sollten das hinbekommen. Einfach noch etwas sparen, dann ist auch ein FullHD-Display drin. Alles andere macht keinen Sinn.


----------



## iGameKudan (22. September 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Full HD Laptop zum selber aufrüsten*

Selber aufrüsten geht bei aktuellen Notebooks bis auf RAM, Festplatte oder Laufwerke bei normalen Notebooks nicht mehr. Meistens werden selbst die "normalen" mobilen CPUs verlötet. Selber "aufrüsten" geht mehr oder weniger bloß bei den MSI- und Clevo-basierten Notebooks, da es auch nur da eine entsprechende Ersatzteilversorgung gibt.


----------



## norse (22. September 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Full HD Laptop zum selber aufrüsten*

Aufrüsten geht teilweise schon  gerade bei den Display sollte man einfach mal suchen, es gibt oft für diverse Notebooks bessere Display nach zu kaufen. Die Chancen sind vorallem dann gut, wenn es das Modell eh mit besserem Display gibt ... und man es sich vlt gleich holt?

bsp. Lenovo Y50 - hat zwar ein tolles IPS Display, ist aber recht Dunkel - und da gibts tolle Ersatzdisplay, ebenfalls IPS und diese haben eine deutlich bessere Ausleuchtung.


----------



## iGameKudan (22. September 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Full HD Laptop zum selber aufrüsten*

Naja, als Aufrüsten verstehe ich eher das Upgraden der Leistungshardware.  Aber ja, Displays gehen mit etwas Aufwand auch noch.


----------



## PraetorAce (23. September 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Full HD Laptop zum selber aufrüsten*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Dann eben nen aktuellen Skylake nehmen. Die sollten das hinbekommen. Einfach noch etwas sparen, dann ist auch ein FullHD-Display drin. Alles andere macht keinen Sinn.



tja, bloß wann. Ich schaue schon jeden Tag sehnsüchtig in die News. Was mich halt zusätzlich beschränkt ist, dass ich dann auch noch Displayport brauche für 4k @60 fps. Hab auch gemkt, dass jetzt eine blöde Zwischenphase ist. Wahrscheinlich hole ich mir doch etwas zum überbrücken, was ich dann ohne großen Verlust weiterverkaufen kann.

@iGameKudan: Mit "Aufrüsten" meinte ich zu Threadbeginn einfach, dass ich bereits Windows 10 und eine SSD besitze


----------

